# Phenom II lieferbar!



## Ch3ck3rM0n (5. Januar 2009)

*Phenom II lieferbar und angekommen!*

Hi Leute,

nachdem nun ich und meine Freunde Ihre Phenom II 940er bestellt haben und die Ware gerade versandt wird (laut der Info-Tabelle von Hardwareversand), kann ich euch nun auch mitteilen, der Phenom ist nun lieferbar und ihr dürft bestellen, viel Spaß! Der Preis liegt bei 245-250,00 Euro sprich springt gerade immer auf und ab wie n Flummi ^^!

CM

Link: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information


----------



## Eldorado (5. Januar 2009)

Hardwareversand.de listest die als 9400 BE und 9200
Wenn du den bekommen hast, dann mach mal eine paar Bilder, ja!? Bin mal gespannt wie zufrieden die ersten Stolzen Besitzer dieser CPU sind...


----------



## push@max (5. Januar 2009)

Der Preis liegt damit im erwartetem Rahmen...wird sicherlich in den nächsten Wochen noch sinken.


----------



## Ch3ck3rM0n (5. Januar 2009)

Er wurde bei mir jetzt versandt und kommt am Mittwoch *wuhu* (Scheiß Feiertag -.-)


----------



## push@max (5. Januar 2009)

Wann ist ein Feiertag?


----------



## Uziflator (5. Januar 2009)

Ch3ck3rM0n schrieb:


> Er wurde bei mir jetzt versandt und kommt am Mittwoch *wuhu* (Scheiß Feiertag -.-)


In welchen bundesland denn?

Also NRW sit es nich das wüsste ich.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (5. Januar 2009)

"heilige 3 könige" ist doch kein feiertag...


----------



## Uziflator (5. Januar 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> "heilige 3 könige" ist doch kein feiertag...



Doch ein Kirchlicher!

Ob manche bundesländer den auch einsetzen weiß ich nich!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (5. Januar 2009)

wär mir neu xD
ich muss morgen in die uni


----------



## Ch3ck3rM0n (5. Januar 2009)

Bayern, Baden-Württemberg und Thüringen


----------



## Eldorado (5. Januar 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> "heilige 3 könige" ist doch kein feiertag...


ja in BW und Bayern auf jeden fall


----------



## devic (5. Januar 2009)

Passt jetzt nicht ganz zum Thema, aber trotzdem eine Frage:

Es wurde heute morgen ein Paket an mich aus einem Bundesland verschickt, dass morgen Feiertag hat. Das Bundesland in dem ich wohne hat morgen keinen Feiertag. Meint ihr das Paket kommt morgen bei mir an?

Antworten am Besten per Profilnachricht.


----------



## DiWeXeD (5. Januar 2009)

Cool, jetzt hoff ich mal dass ich meine Kohle vom meinen "alten" Rechner von Hardwareversand.de zurückbekomme (der in meinem Sysprofile, haben die zusammengebaut. War 3x kaputt ), dann bestelle ich mir da neue Hardware (auch den 940er ) und bau ihn selber zusammen.  


Ist der 920er auch eine Black Edition? Oder ist nur der 940er eine Black Edition?


----------



## El-Hanfo (5. Januar 2009)

Ich glaube, dass nur der 940 eine BE ist.

MfG


----------



## D!str(+)yer (5. Januar 2009)

der 920er ist keine BE!


----------



## Ch3ck3rM0n (5. Januar 2009)

DiWeXeD schrieb:


> Cool, jetzt hoff ich mal dass ich meine Kohle vom meinen "alten" Rechner von Hardwareversand.de zurückbekomme (der in meinem Sysprofile, haben die zusammengebaut. War 3x kaputt ), dann bestelle ich mir da neue Hardware (auch den 940er ) und bau ihn selber zusammen.
> 
> 
> Ist der 920er auch eine Black Edition? Oder ist nur der 940er eine Black Edition?



Ich kann dir auch sagen warum der kaputt war, es wird dort nämlich meistens bereits versandte und zurückgeschickte Ware verbaut.. N Freund von mir hat sogar mal eine angeblich neues Gehäuse gekriegt, was aber gebraucht war (Fingerabdrücke, Kratzer)..

Das ist auch ein Grund warum ich ungern dort bestelle bzw. generell Komplettpcs


----------



## DiWeXeD (5. Januar 2009)

Aso, hmm. Aber wenn ich was neues bestelle kommt da schon was neues oder? Nuja, einmal hats nach 1 Woche Benutzung das Mainboard erwischt. Beim ersten mal war die CPU aus dem Sockel gerutscht (Wie ist sowas möglich?). Beim dritten mal hab ich kP, da wollt ich das Geld. PC ist heute bei denen angekommen.

Naja, hoffen wir mal dass ich die Kohle zurückbekomme und nen 940er kaufe. (Leisten kann ichs mir, auch wenn ich 15 bin )


----------



## weedymaniac (5. Januar 2009)

also moin is des internat noch zu aber des liegt an den weinacjtsferien und morgen ist nicht überall ein feiertag aber gott weis wo ist es einer


----------



## Mettsemmel (6. Januar 2009)

Auf hardwareversand wird der Phenom II nicht mehr gefunden. Auch der Link des Threadautors ist sozusagen "hirntot". Vielleicht haben die Ärger von AMD gekriegt, weil sie sie zu früh angeboten haben(?)


----------



## Jami (6. Januar 2009)

Kam deswegen heute meine ABO-PCGH nicht??? Die hätte eig. schon gestern da sein müssen, manche hatten sie ja auch schon am Samstag


----------



## Invain (6. Januar 2009)

Ich hab gestern von einem Versand die Bestätigungsmail bekommen, dass die Wahre versandt ist und in den nächsten Tagen eintreffen sollte. (RLP) Heute morgen hats geklingelt und ich bin zwei Nocte Obducta CDs reicher. 

So genug OT:
Ich warte mal die Preisentwicklung ab, mein jetziger ist ja lange nicht ausgereizt.


----------



## Ch3ck3rM0n (6. Januar 2009)

PHENOMs sind unterwegs und teilweise bereits angekommen, siehe Kumpel von mir: sysProfile: ID: 26626 - Zamamee

EDIT: boar wie krass..  die phenoms sinn bei hardwareversand wida raus, amd muss es gemerkt haben und da  wohl nicht sehr einverstanden mit gewesen sein!


----------



## Mettsemmel (6. Januar 2009)

> EDIT: boar wie krass.. die phenoms sinn bei hardwareversand wida raus, amd muss es gemerkt haben und da wohl nicht sehr einverstanden mit gewesen sein!



Fast genau das selbe hatte ich auf vorheriger Seite auch schon geschrieben... 

Ist es denn zuviel verlangt, bei einem Thread, der eh nur 3 Seiten lang ist, sich vor dem Posten mal alles durchzulesen?


----------



## Ch3ck3rM0n (6. Januar 2009)

sorry, war im stresse ^^


----------



## orca113 (6. Januar 2009)

> Ich hab gestern von einem Versand die Bestätigungsmail bekommen, dass die Wahre versandt ist und in den nächsten Tagen eintreffen sollte.



Jetzt mal im ernst... wollen sich hier ein paar man interessant machen oder die Leute bekloppt machen? Ihr müsst mir nämlich jetzt mal verraten wo ihr oder eure Freunde die PII bestellt habt/haben? Das kann ja nicht sein das hier keiner von denen die "ne Bestätigungsmail" haben einen Link schicken kann wo man die Phenom II ordern konnte...


----------



## Gast3737 (6. Januar 2009)

joob da hast du recht mein Jung..


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Januar 2009)

Gestern war er bei Hardwareversand lieferbar...


----------



## Bloemfontein (6. Januar 2009)

Sehr schön, jetzt werden auch hoffentlich die i7 fallen, die haben ja jetzt Konkurenz
mal sehen, was so schönes zum PhenomII in der PCGH seien wird und die Preisentwicklung so macht, dann überlege ich mir was für eine CPU in meinen neuen PC, der bald kommt, wohnen darf


----------



## Uziflator (6. Januar 2009)

Da Hardwareversand die ja nich mehr verkauft,schätz ich mal AMD hat stress gemacht.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (6. Januar 2009)

Hm, nicht mehr im Warensortiment.


----------



## push@max (6. Januar 2009)

Ich hab sie aber auch bei Hardwareversand gesehen


----------



## riedochs (6. Januar 2009)

Die werden diese wohl wieder rausgenommen haben. Vielleicht hat AMD da etwas Druck gemacht.


----------



## Ch3ck3rM0n (6. Januar 2009)

Wie bereits gesagt, wurden gestern rausgenommen und wenns immer noch keiner glaubt soll er sich von mir und Zamamee die Profile anschauen bzw. kann er gern die Rechnung als abfotografie oder n Screenshot von Hardwareversandstatistik!

Ich geh davon aus das AMD Stunk gemacht hat, mir aber Wurst ^^ ich hab meine zwei Phenoms


----------



## DiWeXeD (6. Januar 2009)

Ja der Zamamee hat einen   Hat auch schon en nettes 3D Mark 06 und SuperPi Ergebniss. Ich will meine Kohle zurück  Dann kauf ich mir wohl auch einen. 

Spätestens am 8. Januar müsste der Phenom II wieder bei denen verfügbar sein.


----------



## orca113 (6. Januar 2009)

http://www.neobuy.de/PC-Komponenten/Prozessoren/AMD-Sockel-AM2.html

Das ist der einzige der sie seit ein paar Tagen zu verkaufen hat b.z.w. im Angebot hat. Wer hier nicht irgendwie sagen kann wo er die Dinger her hat soll keine Themen aufmachen die heißen Phenom verfügbar. Es gibt Leute eingeschlossen mich selbst die sich drauf freuen und dann enttäuscht sind.


----------



## Eldorado (6. Januar 2009)

orca26 schrieb:


> Neobuy.de - AMD Sockel AM2
> 
> Das ist der einzige der sie seit ein paar Tagen zu verkaufen hat b.z.w. im Angebot hat. Wer hier nicht irgendwie sagen kann wo er die Dinger her hat soll keine Themen aufmachen die heißen Phenom verfügbar. Es gibt Leute eingeschlossen mich selbst die sich drauf freuen und dann enttäuscht sind.


Die Links waren bei Themaerstellung sehr überzeugend. Er kann ja nichts dafür das HV.de die jetzt nicht mehr im Angebot hat (wieso auch immer wenn da mal nicht AMD angerufen hat...) Da warst du leider zu spät...


----------



## push@max (6. Januar 2009)

Die paar Stunden bzw. Tage werdet ihr euch noch gedulden können


----------



## Gast3737 (6. Januar 2009)

orca26 schrieb:


> Neobuy.de - AMD Sockel AM2
> 
> Das ist der einzige der sie seit ein paar Tagen zu verkaufen hat b.z.w. im Angebot hat. Wer hier nicht irgendwie sagen kann wo er die Dinger her hat soll keine Themen aufmachen die heißen Phenom verfügbar. Es gibt Leute eingeschlossen mich selbst die sich drauf freuen und dann enttäuscht sind.



aber nen Shop Namen habe ich immer noch nicht gehört. hast du orca26 was gehört?...ich habe übrigens schon drei Phenom II hier liegen..@Ch3ck3rM0n das glaube ich erst wenn du mir ne CPUZ vali Link schickst...


----------



## push@max (6. Januar 2009)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> ...ich habe übrigens schon drei Phenom II hier liegen..



Wie? @home?


----------



## Ch3ck3rM0n (6. Januar 2009)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> aber nen Shop Namen habe ich immer noch nicht gehört. hast du orca26 was gehört?...ich habe übrigens schon drei Phenom II hier liegen..@Ch3ck3rM0n das glaube ich erst wenn du mir ne CPUZ vali Link schickst...



jo morgen dann..


----------



## Gast3737 (6. Januar 2009)

du bist ne Ulknudel..was ist an einem Vali Link so problematisch?


----------



## orca113 (6. Januar 2009)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> aber nen Shop Namen habe ich immer noch nicht gehört. hast du orca26 was gehört?...ich habe übrigens schon drei Phenom II hier liegen..@Ch3ck3rM0n das glaube ich erst wenn du mir ne CPUZ vali Link schickst...


 
Ne ich habe nix gehört und auch nix gelesen... Na ja wers braucht...

Mir gehts halt darum wenn er wirklich irgendwo bei einem Shop wie HV oder Alternate meinetwegen auch NorskIt *bestellbar *wäre könnte ich ihn ordern.Dann wäre er noch vor meinen bekackten Spätschichttagen da und ich könnte ihn reinbauen und hätte sogar nochwas freude dran bevor ich wieder auf der Arbeit pennen kann Aber gut dann kommt er eben zu spät und ich muß  noch länger auf den Genuss warten...


----------



## DiWeXeD (6. Januar 2009)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> du bist ne Ulknudel..was ist an einem Vali Link so problematisch?




Nuja, weil er den Phenom II noch nicht hat weil in Bayern heute Feiertag war und er ihn erst morgen bekommt. So versteh ich es jetzt wenn ich den Thread lese...


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Januar 2009)

Ich habe noch keinen Onlineshop gesehen, wo man den Phenom II bestellen kann.


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Januar 2009)

Den konnt man gestern bestellen und wie es scheint wurdens auch ausgeliefert.

Mir fehlte leider das Geld zum test0rn


----------



## Gast3737 (6. Januar 2009)

ich weiss das man diese bestellen konnte...nur glaube ich es ohne Vali nicht...da kann ja jeder nen screen machen..


----------



## Eldorado (6. Januar 2009)

Mein 790GX unterstützt die neuen AM3 dann auch, und solange werde ich warten und dann gleich einen AM3 holen! Hoffe bis dahin werden sich auch die Preis noch um ein paar € nach unten bewegen...


----------



## alex0582 (6. Januar 2009)

also ich werde sofort bestellen wenn er verfügbar ist


----------



## Progs-ID (6. Januar 2009)

@ Offtopic:
Verdammt. Ich habe mir vor 2 Wochen noch nen X2 6000 gekauft. Aber der reicht ja noch für die nächste Zeit. Wenn er nicht mehr reicht, findet er in meinem kommenden Server Verwendung.

@ Topic:
Die Preise sind nicht so hoch, wie man vorher vermutet hat und er ist auch lieferbar. Geil, geil geil.


----------



## rabensang (6. Januar 2009)

Falls ihn schon jemand hat: wie sieths mit Benchmarks und SpieleBenches aus?


----------



## alex0582 (6. Januar 2009)

stimmt 259euro bei 

Neobuy.de - AMD Sockel AM2

der 940er hab mal ebend bestellt


----------



## Ch3ck3rM0n (7. Januar 2009)

rabensang schrieb:


> Falls ihn schon jemand hat: wie sieths mit Benchmarks und SpieleBenches aus?



Wie siehts mit lesen der Beiträge ein, zwei Seiten vorher 

Ich habe bereits zwei und mein Kumpel Zamamee hat auch einen, er hat Ihn bereits auf 3,6 Ghz ohne V-Core gekriegt mit Luftkühlung und ich werde versuchen heute bzw. die Tage dann die 4Ghz und mehr zu schaffen, wenn mir nach der Arbeit mal mehr Zeit bleibt..

Hier der Link zu Zamamee's Sysprofile (meins über Signatur): sysProfile: ID: 26626 - Zamamee

Ich denke die 3DMark-Werte bei 3,6Ghz in Verbindung mit ner HD4870X2 in Höhe von ca. 19.500 Punkten sprechen für sich!


----------



## Gast3737 (7. Januar 2009)

das ist schön die CPUZ vali bist du uns allen noch schuldig...so recht glaube ich dir das nicht...


----------



## Ch3ck3rM0n (7. Januar 2009)

den kriegste gleich und wer noch nen deneb will, hätte hier noch original versiegelt für 350 rumliegen ^^

EDIT: bitte schön, hier schon mal mit 3ghz CPU-Z Validator 3.0


----------



## Gast3737 (7. Januar 2009)

super danke geht doch. jetzt glaube ich so langsam was du hier schreibst.  .deinen Phenom II kannst du gern im Verkaufsunterforum anbieten hier ist nicht der rechte Platz dafür..


----------



## push@max (7. Januar 2009)

Progs-ID schrieb:


> @ Offtopic:
> Verdammt. Ich habe mir vor 2 Wochen noch nen X2 6000 gekauft. Aber der reicht ja noch für die nächste Zeit. Wenn er nicht mehr reicht, findet er in meinem kommenden Server Verwendung.



Es steht doch schon seit Wochen fest, dass der Phenom II am 08.01 erscheint.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (7. Januar 2009)

Ich würde mir ja gern einen Phenom II vom Weihnachtsgeld kaufen aber jetzt hat erstmal die Freundin vorrang.
Der "alte" X4 9550 tut ja auch noch zuverlässig seinen Dienst.


----------



## hyperionical (7. Januar 2009)

Wer die PCGH-Print liest kennt die Benchergebnisse für Syst und Spiele und bestellt sich bestimmt keinen Phenom 2, wenn er nicht sein AM2 -Board weiternutzen möchte.


----------



## Uziflator (7. Januar 2009)

hyperionical schrieb:


> Werb die PCGH-Print liest kennt die Benchergebnisse für Syst und Spiele und bestellt sich bestimmt keinen Phenom 2!


Sicher??:

Den werden einige bestellen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Januar 2009)

hyperionical schrieb:


> Wer die PCGH-Print liest kennt die Benchergebnisse für Syst und Spiele und bestellt sich bestimmt keinen Phenom 2, wenn er nicht sein AM2 -Board weiternutzen möchte.


Das glaub ich eher nicht.

Es schaut eher so aus, als ob man hier in diesem Forum eher gewillt ist, sich 'nen AMD zu holen denn 'nen Intel, das in letzter Zeit nicht getan hat, da AMD nicht gut genug war, so dass man "notgedrungen" zu Intel wechseln musste.

Mit dem Phenom 2 schauts anders aus, hier ist AMD schonmal dran - das würd den meisten ja schon, um sich das Teil zu kaufen.

Ich weiß nicht, ob du es mitbekommen hast, aber der Hype um den Deneb war enorm!
So stark wie diese CPU gehypt wurd, hab ichs bisher noch nicht erlebt...
Es schaut so aus, als ob viele garnicht so zufrieden mit ihren Intel Systemen wären und sich lieber 'nen AMD kaufen würden...


----------



## hyperionical (7. Januar 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das glaub ich eher nicht.
> 
> Es schaut eher so aus, als ob man hier in diesem Forum eher gewillt ist, sich 'nen AMD zu holen denn 'nen Intel, das in letzter Zeit nicht getan hat, da AMD nicht gut genug war, so dass man "notgedrungen" zu Intel wechseln musste.
> 
> ...



Der Hype is groß, aber der Phenom 2 leistet nicht mehr als diue Yorkfield Generation und wenn ein Core I7 mit 2,67 GHZ eine Phenom 2 miot 3GHz in allen Disziplinen (größtenteil) deutlich schlägt, wo liegt dann der Kaufgrund?


----------



## Lee (7. Januar 2009)

Ein für alle mal!

Der i7 ist und war nie das Konkurenzprodukt zum PhenomII... Das er langsamer ist ist klar, dafür spielt er auch in einer ganz anderen Preisklasse...


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (7. Januar 2009)

preis, den nicht alle sind topverdiener, und wer schon ne amd plattform hat und nen phenom 2 raufpasst, wieso soll er sich dann nen intel holen der das budget wet übersteigt.
intel ist unangefochten an der spitze, keine frage, aber nicht jeder will  soviel geld ausgeben.

mfg


----------



## Eldorado (7. Januar 2009)

Kann ich zustimmen. Der Deneb ist von sehr vielen hier heiß erwartet worden.  
Ich habe schon die passende 790GX Platine und warte nur noch auf die AM3 Version um dann im Dezember auf DDR3+890FX umsteigen zu können.
Weis nicht wieso, aber ich finde AMD einfach sympatischer, liegt aber wohl daran, dass mein K6 damals mich einfach begeistert hat. Ach ja, ich finde die AMD CPU viel schöner


----------



## hyperionical (7. Januar 2009)

Lee schrieb:


> Ein für alle mal!
> 
> Der i7 ist und war nie das Konkurenzprodukt zum PhenomII... Das er langsamer ist ist klar, dafür spielt er auch in einer ganz anderen Preisklasse...


Ein Phenom 2 kostet genauso viel wie ein Core I7 und is deutlich leistungsfähiger.


----------



## caine2011 (7. Januar 2009)

und seit wann bekommt man ein x58 mainboard zum preis von einem am2(+) mainboard?


----------



## hyperionical (7. Januar 2009)

Caine2011 schrieb:


> und seit wann bekommt man ein x58 mainboard zum preis von einem am2(+) mainboard?



Der Gesamtsyspreis ist höher, aber das P/L verhältnis ist aufgrund der höheren Leistung trotzdem noch gut.


----------



## Eldorado (7. Januar 2009)

hyperionical schrieb:


> Ein Phenom 2 kostet genauso viel wie ein Core I7 und is deutlich leistungsfähiger.


Ich glaube du hast das "der" nach "und" vergessen. Der i7 920 ist schneller wie der Ph. II 940. Und du hast recht! Beide kosten ca. 250€
Aber ein Top MB mit AM2+ kostet 160€ und ein X58 MB kostet 220€ und dann noch der DDR3...


----------



## push@max (7. Januar 2009)

Man darf aber nicht vergessen, woher AMD kommt. Obwohl sie "nur" das Phenom Design verbessert haben, konnten sie einen großen Leistungssprung machen.


----------



## Lee (7. Januar 2009)

Eldorado schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast das "der" nach "und" vergessen. Der i7 920 ist schneller wie der Ph. II 940. Und du hast recht! Beide kosten ca. 250€
> Aber ein Top MB mit AM2+ kostet 160€ und ein X58 MB kostet 220€ und dann noch der DDR3...



Wenn du schon den Preisbereich der teuersten AMD Boards nimmst, dann nimm auch den Bereich der teuersten Intel Boards, ergo um die 300 Öcken...

Dazu kommt noch der Doppelt so teure DDR3 Ram und schwupp, naja ihr wisst schon...

Aber eigentlich ist das gute ja so, den Deneb kannst du auf ne 60€ Platine packen und hast immernoch etwas gutes. Für´n Core i7 gibt es einfach nichts unter 200€...


----------



## hyperionical (7. Januar 2009)

Eldorado schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast das "der" nach "und" vergessen. Der i7 920 ist schneller wie der Ph. II 940. Und du hast recht! Beide kosten ca. 250€
> Aber ein Top MB mit AM2+ kostet 160€ und ein X58 MB kostet 220€ und dann noch der DDR3...



Ruhig Blut!

Das billigste 1366-MVB kostet 180€ und DDR3b wird sich sowieso durchsetzten, ergo is der Preis nicht relevant. Und damit keine Missverständnisse aufkommen, wer ein AM2- Board hat und jetzt nur den Prozessor wechselt, dann ist das richtig, aber spätestens mit dem AM3 (und damit der vollen Leistung des Phenom 2) bedingten Umstieg ist der Core I7 die bessere Wahl.


----------



## Eldorado (7. Januar 2009)

@Lee: Ich wollte nur mal aufzeigen wie groß der geringst mögliche Preisunterschied ist.

@hyperionical: Die günstigste 790GX Platine kostet um die 80 €, und schon wieder sind es 100 € Unterschied. Aber du hast natürlich Recht, ab Sommer muss AMD eh wieder mit den Preisen runter, den der neue LGA1160 wird sicher im Bereich des Phenom II wildern und hier sehr gut abschneiden...


----------



## Uziflator (7. Januar 2009)

hyperionical schrieb:


> Ruhig Blut!
> 
> Das billigste 1366-MVB kostet 180€ und DDR3b wird sich sowieso durchsetzten, ergo is der Preis nicht relevant. Und damit keine Missverständnisse aufkommen, wer ein AM2- Board hat und jetzt nur den Prozessor wechselt, dann ist das richtig, aber spätestens mit dem AM3 (und damit der vollen Leistung des Phenom 2) bedingten Umstieg ist der Core I7 die bessere Wahl.



Aha der Preis ist also nicht relevant,seit wann das?

Das nur leute die bereits an AM2* board besitzen werden einen PII kaufen das glaubst du doch selber nicht, einige die einen Intel haben werden komplett umsteigen! Das ist so!


----------



## Ch3ck3rM0n (7. Januar 2009)

Um Mal wieder n bissel Holz ins Feuer zu werfen, hab ich hier mal n frischen Bench von meiner Seite, weitere folgen!


----------



## Uziflator (7. Januar 2009)

Ch3ck3rM0n schrieb:


> Um Mal wieder n bissel Holz ins Feuer zu werfen, hab ich hier mal n frischen Bench von meiner Seite, weitere folgen!



Läuft der mit 3,5GHZ,lässt sich nich so gut erkennen?


mfg


----------



## Ch3ck3rM0n (8. Januar 2009)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Läuft der mit 3,5GHZ,lässt sich nich so gut erkennen?
> 
> 
> mfg



Er läuft 100% stabile ohne V-Core anheben etc. entweder mit FSB 240Mhz auf 3,6Ghz oder mit nem Multi von 18!

Ach ja, habs geschafft die 20.000er Marke zu knacken


----------



## Uziflator (8. Januar 2009)

Ch3ck3rM0n schrieb:


> Er läuft 100% stabile ohne V-Core anheben etc. entweder mit FSB 240Mhz auf 3,6Ghz oder mit nem Multi von 18!
> 
> Ach ja, habs geschafft die 20.000er Marke zu knacken



Ah, gut zu wissen! 

Der wird gekauft!


----------



## hyperionical (8. Januar 2009)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Aha der Preis ist also nicht relevant,seit wann das?



Gemeint is der Preis für DDR3-Ram, da der in Zukunft auf jeder Plattform Standard sein wird und somit bei den erwähnten Komplettumsteigern sowieso gekauft werden wird.



Uziflator schrieb:


> Das nur leute die bereits an AM2* board besitzen werden einen PII kaufen das glaubst du doch selber nicht, einige die einen Intel haben werden komplett umsteigen! Das ist so!



Jeder kauft HW nach seinem Gutdünken und für mich zählt vor allem viel Leistung zu einem guten P/L- Verhältnis. Und wenn die AMD-Prozessoren so konkurrenzfähig sind wie damals die Athlon 64-Generation, dann würde auch ich wieder AMD kaufen. Ich z.B. warte zurzeit auf die Core I5-Generation, bei der die Karten dann neu gemischt werden und vlt. AMD wieder konkurenzfähiger wird.
Ansonten braucht man sich nicht aufzuregen, ist ja jedem sein eigenes Geld, was er ausgibt.

Und zu den Benches muss ich sagen das 3,6 GHz nicht besonders beindruckend sind, was sich ja aber hoffentlich noch ändern wird da du die V-Core nocht nicht erhöht hast. Also mach mal bitte ein paar Benches zum Thema 4Ghz+, da wirds nämlich interresant.

PS: Ansonsten ist es mir absolut egal ob AMD/INTEL oder auch NVIDIA/ATI, da jeder mal vorne liegt.


----------



## killer89 (8. Januar 2009)

Wo ist denn der Phenom II heut lieferbar??? Ich hab noch nirgends einen gefunden!

MfG


----------



## KillerDuck (8. Januar 2009)

Scheinbar noch nirgendwo. Also zumindestens bei den großen Hardwareversender ist nix zu sehen. Aber eigentlich soll er heute ja auch nur vorgestellt werden. *warte*


----------



## caine2011 (8. Januar 2009)

doch auf www.snogard.de


CPU: AMD Sockel AM2+AMD	Beschreibung	Preis	 	Info
		Athlon 64X2 7750	Sockel AM2+, 2700MHz, Kuma Dual-Core, 64bit, 95W, Black Edition, B3, box	79,90 € 
Preis inkl. gesetzl. MwSt.
zzgl. Versandkosten 		
		Phenom 8450	Sockel AM2+, 2100MHz, 65nm, Toliman Triple Core, 64bit, 95W, DR-B3, box	88,90 € 
Preis inkl. gesetzl. MwSt.
zzgl. Versandkosten 		
		Phenom 8650	Sockel AM2+, 2300MHz, 65nm, Toliman Triple Core, 64bit, 95W, DR-B3,box	98,90 € 
Preis inkl. gesetzl. MwSt.
zzgl. Versandkosten 		
		Phenom 8750	Sockel AM2+, 2400MHz, 65nm, Toliman Triple Core, 64bit, 95W, DR-B3, box	117,90 € 
Preis inkl. gesetzl. MwSt.
zzgl. Versandkosten 		
		Phenom 9550	Sockel AM2+, 2200MHz, 65nm, Agena Quad Core, 64bit, 95W, box	119,90 € 
Preis inkl. gesetzl. MwSt.
zzgl. Versandkosten 		
		Phenom 8750	Sockel AM2+, 2400MHz, 65nm, Toliman Triple Core, 64bit, 95W, box	124,90 € 
Preis inkl. gesetzl. MwSt.
zzgl. Versandkosten 		
		Phenom 9650	Sockel AM2+, 2300MHz, 65nm, Agena Quad Core, 64bit, 95W, box	133,90 € 
Preis inkl. gesetzl. MwSt.
zzgl. Versandkosten 		
		Phenom 9750	Sockel AM2+, 2400MHz, 65nm, Agena Quad Core, 64bit, 95W, box	149,90 € 
Preis inkl. gesetzl. MwSt.
zzgl. Versandkosten 		
		Phenom 9850	Sockel AM2+, 2500MHz, 65nm, Agena Quad Core, 64bit, 125W, DR-B3, Black Edition, box	154,90 € 
Preis inkl. gesetzl. MwSt.
zzgl. Versandkosten 		
		Phenom 9750	Sockel AM2+, 2400MHz, 65nm, Agena Quad Core, 64bit, 125W, box	159,90 € 
Preis inkl. gesetzl. MwSt.
zzgl. Versandkosten 		
		Phenom X4 9350e	Sockel AM2+, 2000MHz, 65nm, Agena Quad Core, 64bit, 65W, box	164,90 € 
Preis inkl. gesetzl. MwSt.
zzgl. Versandkosten 		
		Phenom 9950	Sockel AM2+, 2600MHz, 65nm, Agena Quad Core, 64bit, 125W, Black Edition, box	169,90 € 
Preis inkl. gesetzl. MwSt.
zzgl. Versandkosten 		
		Phenom X4 9350e	Sockel AM2+, 2000MHz, 65nm, Agena Quad Core, 64bit, 65W, box	179,90 € 
Preis inkl. gesetzl. MwSt.
zzgl. Versandkosten 		
	Phenom II X4 920	Sockel AM2+, 2800MHz, 45nm, Deneb Quad Core, 64bit, 125W, C2, box	229,90 € 
Preis inkl. gesetzl. MwSt.
zzgl. Versandkosten 		
Phenom II X4 940	Sockel AM2+, 3000MHz, 45nm, Deneb Quad Core, 64bit, 125W, C2, box	279,90 € 
Preis inkl. gesetzl. MwSt.
zzgl. Versandkosten 		



Produkt ist lieferbar 
 Produkt wird in X Tagen erwartet 
 Produkt zur Zeit nicht lieferbar 
 Produkt kann für Sie bestellt werden, 2 bis 4 Tage Lieferzeit


----------



## killer89 (8. Januar 2009)

Snogard... ich hab da ja nicht viel Gutes gehört...

MfG


----------



## caine2011 (8. Januar 2009)

ich hab nicht gesagt dass du da kaufen sollst
#


----------



## killer89 (8. Januar 2009)

So hab ich dich auch keinesfalls verstanden  ich finds bloß schade, dass der nirgendwo zu bekommen ist...

MfG


----------



## caine2011 (8. Januar 2009)

ich würde den phenom 2 auch lieber auf alternate oder mindfactory sehen


----------



## orca113 (8. Januar 2009)

Caine2011 schrieb:


> ich würde den phenom 2 auch lieber auf alternate oder mindfactory sehen


 
Bei Snogard bekommst du ihn auch,ist leider dort etwas teurer.Allerdings ist das bei mir um die Ecke,da könnte ich mal eben hin.... Mein Kuma ist auch von da.

Edit.:Ah das wurde schon gesagt ne aber Snogard ist nur beim Umtausch lahmarschig... darüber hatte ich mich damals geärgert.Aber inzwischen hört man so schlimme Sachen nicht mehr von denen. Der Laden ist halt für die Massen: Wenn du da was kaufen willst mußt du dir eine Nummer ziehen wie auf dem Amt! Kein Witz!


----------



## caine2011 (8. Januar 2009)

bring mir einen mit


----------



## Ch3ck3rM0n (8. Januar 2009)

hyperionical schrieb:


> Und zu den Benches muss ich sagen das 3,6 GHz nicht besonders beindruckend sind, was sich ja aber hoffentlich noch ändern wird da du die V-Core nocht nicht erhöht hast. Also mach mal bitte ein paar Benches zum Thema 4Ghz+, da wirds nämlich interresant.
> 
> PS: Ansonsten ist es mir absolut egal ob AMD/INTEL oder auch NVIDIA/ATI, da jeder mal vorne liegt.



Tut mir leid, aber für mich sind die 3,6Ghz schon was besonderes, wenn man bedenkt, dass er momentan auf einem Mainboard läuft welches Ihn nur zur Hälfte unterstützt und ich gänzlich auf ACC und DDR2-1066 Support verziechten muss.. Da hilft nämlich dann auch keine V-Core Anhebung um auf 4Ghz zu kommen!

Ich persönlich bin mit dem Ergebnis schon sehr zufrieden was die Spiele-Leistung bei 3,6Ghz angeht und werde sobald ich ein Biosupdate erhalte auf 4Ghz gehn!


----------



## orca113 (8. Januar 2009)

Alternate hat ihn jetzt drin.... Soll ich zugreifen.... ich weiß nicht.Nicht das der TLB wieder zuschlägt....


----------



## caine2011 (8. Januar 2009)

alternate hat keine details aber trotzdem ist er lieferbar? ist das nicht seltsam?


----------



## killer89 (8. Januar 2009)

Bei MF isser auch, aber unter Status "wird für Sie bestellt" hmm... ich weiß nicht, soll ich zugreifen oder auf die AM3 warten? 

MfG


----------



## orca113 (8. Januar 2009)

Caine2011 schrieb:


> alternate hat keine details aber trotzdem ist er lieferbar? ist das nicht seltsam?


 
Die haben den gerade ins ANgebot gesetzt.Der PC mit dem Ding ist doch auch schon zu kaufen... denke mal die werden den schon auf Lager haben.


----------



## Ch3ck3rM0n (8. Januar 2009)

Also wenn ihn Hardwareversand shcon vor offiziellen Verkauf verkauft hat (auf Lager) dann hat es Alternate erst recht, da die immer schneller sind normal!


----------



## orca113 (8. Januar 2009)

Ch3ck3rM0n schrieb:


> Also wenn ihn Hardwareversand shcon vor offiziellen Verkauf verkauft hat (auf Lager) dann hat es Alternate erst recht, da die immer schneller sind normal!


 
Aber nur im Ladenlokal,das weiß ich weil ich jeden Tag bei denen gestöbert habe nach dem Ding. Da war kein Phenom II.Ganz sicher nicht.


----------



## Uziflator (8. Januar 2009)

MF hat ihn jetz auch AMD Phenom II X4 940 4x3000MHz 4x512Kb AM2+ 125W Box - Ihr Computer Online Shop für PC Hardware, Software, Notebook, Digitalkameras, Drucker und vieles mehr!

und HOH.de auch www.hoh.de - Home of Hardware


PS:Alternate verlangt ja ganz schöbn viel fast 280 okken!


----------



## killer89 (8. Januar 2009)

Hmm... was meint ihr wann und wo bestellen?

MfG

edit: hab mal eben ne Zusammenstellung bei Hoh gemacht, könnte man damit gut leben?? ^^


----------



## BeachBoy08 (8. Januar 2009)

killer89 schrieb:


> Hmm... was meint ihr wann und wo bestellen?
> 
> MfG
> 
> edit: hab mal eben ne Zusammenstellung bei Hoh gemacht, könnte man damit gut leben?? ^^


Das Board ist klasse. 
Hatte das selbst schon mal zum testen gehabt.


----------



## Uziflator (8. Januar 2009)

killer89 schrieb:


> Hmm... was meint ihr wann und wo bestellen?
> 
> MfG
> 
> edit: hab mal eben ne Zusammenstellung bei Hoh gemacht, könnte man damit gut leben?? ^^



Is dcoh gut gestellt ich würd gucken ob du bei MF nich gvüntiger weg kommst,dann würdes du auch keine versadkosten zahlen.(midnightshopping)


----------



## push@max (8. Januar 2009)

killer89 schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht, soll ich zugreifen oder auf die AM3 warten?



Wenn Du bereit bist, ein neues Board und DDR3 Speicher zu kaufen, würde ich warten.

"Womöglich schon Anfang Februar wird AMD den Sockel AM3 samt passenden Prozessoren nachreichen, dann wahrscheinlich mit C3-Stepping".

Steht auf der Main...so lange ist nicht mehr hin


----------



## killer89 (8. Januar 2009)

Jaaa... das bin ich auch am überlegen, nur ist DDR3 noch ziemlich teuer... vllt fallen die Preise ja noch bis dahin, auch vom Phenom, dann gibts vllt auch einfach n DDR2-Board und n Phenom für AM3 und später dann n Board mit RD890 Chip ^^
Wär der OCZ denn gut? Ich hab mich lange nicht mehr mit RAM beschäftigt... und mir brennt es wie sau auf den Nägeln endlich den Unterbau zu wechseln... Videoschnitt is ziemlich lahm bei mir...

BTW: MF ist 7€ günstiger, aber ich hab schlechte Erfahrungen mit denen gemacht ohne diesen Gold-Level...

MfG


----------



## orca113 (8. Januar 2009)

Weiß einer wann man ca. mit der ersten Preissenkung des PII rechnen kann?


----------



## Ch3ck3rM0n (9. Januar 2009)

wenn der erste ansturm gelaufen is!


----------



## push@max (9. Januar 2009)

orca26 schrieb:


> Weiß einer wann man ca. mit der ersten Preissenkung des PII rechnen kann?



Ich weiss nicht, ob die so schnell günstiger werden, weil die bereits jetzt schon günstig verkauft werden.

Aber ein paar € sind sicherlich noch drin


----------



## riedochs (10. Januar 2009)

Wenn der erste Ansturm vorbei ist duerften die PII's billiger werden.


----------



## Nickles (10. Januar 2009)

Und die phenom 1s ?
wann werden die günstiger?
Vieleicht kann ich meine mutter überreden mir einen kredit für einen 920er zu geben...


----------



## orca113 (11. Januar 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Wenn der erste Ansturm vorbei ist duerften die PII's billiger werden.


 
Na dann hört mal auf sie zu bestellen damit wir sie günstiger erstehen können


----------



## riedochs (11. Januar 2009)

Nickles schrieb:


> Und die phenom 1s ?
> wann werden die günstiger?
> Vieleicht kann ich meine mutter überreden mir einen kredit für einen 920er zu geben...



Die 1er Phenoms dürften auch noch im Preis fallen wenn auhc nicht mehr viel. Kaufen würde ich davon keinen mehr.


----------

